# 1900-1910 3L/Drop A Ball Wide Script/Mason jar



## 1939jar (Mar 26, 2013)

Aqua HG BALL (script, 3-L Loope, Dropped A) MASON. Embossing is very Wide & flatten out.
  Smooth lip Mason Shoulder Seal: Circa: 1900-1910 Excellent condition with unique bubbles in the glass.[/fontPhoto of jar


----------



## epackage (Mar 26, 2013)

A little advice, always show the whole bottle, also take pics of the lid, the threads with the lid off and the bottom. Any serious buyer will ask for all these things before buying your jars.... Good luck... Jim


----------



## 1939jar (Mar 26, 2013)

There is 2 picts on the link - the whole jar & close pic.


----------



## epackage (Mar 26, 2013)

The lid and the threads/rim are important as well, the bottom also because of marks that may or may not be there...[]


----------

